# Dracaena and Syngonium Sold as Aquatics?



## Shrike (Nov 2, 2011)

I was at a Petco recently and saw this:




I _have_ kept Dracaena and Syngonium...but not in an aquarium.  Has anybody kept any species from these genera as aquatics?  Or is Petco just being Petco?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 2, 2011)

Dracaena sanderiana aka "Lucky bamboo"?  Never kept it totally submerged.  I think this is Petco being Petco with their exquisitely trained minimum wage staff and all.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 3, 2011)

Just as I suspected...


----------



## Malhavoc's (Nov 5, 2011)

it will live completely submerged for about 6 months, and then die.


----------



## Steven Valys (Nov 5, 2011)

Malhavoc's said:


> it will live completely submerged for about 6 months, and then die.


6 months for the lucky person.

Definitely not aquatics


----------



## pavel (Nov 5, 2011)

*sigh*  Just Petco being Petco.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 6, 2011)

I read a story about someone trying to put a hampster in an aquarium once. (It drowned.)


----------



## myrmecophile (Nov 6, 2011)

It is not just petco, the trend to try to cash in on non aquatic plants has been a practice for decades.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Nov 10, 2011)

"Aquatic" and "terrestrial" can overlap each other:
Cuttings that root in water often outlive six months if their leaves are out in air:
Many of my dracaena cuttings are doing exactly that.

Several of my Rhoeo cuttings grew sufficiently to flower in aquariums that permitted them ample space up in air and a LOT of light...
-although most Rhoeo SEEDLINGS from the same plants did NOT thrive in water.

Although not even my Rhoeo cuttings "liked" total immersion several philodendrons did  IF they received ENOUGH LIGHT.

Several kinds of supposedly "aquatic" crytocorynes tend to "grow out" of water.
Some of these have even been cultured in pots.

"Aquatic" and "terrestrial" are relative terms.
However,it is an unhappy fact that poorly informed people do misjudge which plants should not stay submerged.
Those people in Petco were certainly a case of that kind.

I hope that somebody set them straight.


----------

